# Género de los sustantivos



## gpcalliari

Estimados!! No sé nada del alemán, pero le tengo mucho cariño ya que en un remoto viaje tuve un amor con una hermosa mujer oriunda del idioma (aunque nos comunicábamos en inglés). La cuestión es que entre el divague del amor y el mundo de cada uno, recuerdo levemente que en un día comentó que para ella y para el alemán en general, el Sol, tal como se lo representa en los libros para niños, era una mujer, y la Luna, un hombre. 
Si es así, supongo que tendrá que ver no sólo con una representación gráfica sino también en función a la determinación del género por el lenguaje. 
La pregunta es cómo se determina el genero de los sustantivos en el alemán y si es correcto que por regla lingüística el género del Sol y la Luna son opuestos en el español y en el alemán. Desde ya  muchas gracias por la ayuda!
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, efectivamente. En alemán, el sol = die Sonne _f_ y la luna = der Mond _m_
En cuanto a cómo se determina el género - por lo que yo sepa, no hay respuesta conclusiva (es una de las cosas que vuelven locos a los estudiantes del alemán). Lo único que se puede decir en el caso del sol y de la luna es que muchos sustantivos que acaban en "-e" son fémeninos, mientras que muchos sustantívos de una sílaba y con el patrón "consonante-vocal-consonante-consonante diferente" son masculinas.

Espero que no se me hayan escapado demasiado errores...


----------



## gvergara

Esencialmente en la mayoría de las lenguas en que los sustantivos tienen género-por no decir en todas- el género gramatical es arbitrario, no es sólo un tema específico del alemán, y a lo más los sustantivos poseen algunas terminaciones que permiten predecir su género, pero esto ni de cerca cubre a todos los sustantivos de una lengua.


----------



## Naughtyboy

En efecto, la arbitrariedad es la que domina a la hora de determinar el género de las palabras en la mayoría de los idiomas.
¿Cuál es el motivo de que se "la luna" y "el sol".
¿Qué lógica hay en "el brazo"; "la mano"... etc.
Simplemente, arbitrario


----------



## gpcalliari

Estoy de acuerdo, es simplemente arbitrario.
Ahora, me causa mucha intriga saber cómo es la cosmovisión alemana en función de estas arbitrariedades del lenguaje.
Tienen el concepto de la madre tierra?


----------



## Naughtyboy

Sí, en efecto die Mutter Erde es la "Madre Tierra".


----------

